# Wetlands disaster at the mouth of the Murray



## Fuscus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-23-2009
*Source:* http://www.smh.com.au

THE collapse of the Coorong wetlands at the mouth of the Murray River is shaping up to be one of the Australia's worst environmental disasters ....

... The marine worms attach themselves to the backs of the turtles, colonising them until they are so weighed down they drown...

*Go to Original Article*


----------

